# Aceituna ¡por fin! llega a los 1.000



## Antpax

Querida Tuna:

La verdad es que te mereces que alguien que esté más dotado para las felicitaciones, te abra el hilo de tus primeros 1.000, pero como veo que nadie se anima, te tendrás que conformar conmigo. La verdad es que te ha costado llegar, pero lo bueno se hace esperar, como reza el dicho.

Muchas Felicidades y Muchas Gracias por poder coincidir contigo en un foro, que sin ti, sin duda, no sería lo mismo, no sólo por tus sabias aportaciones si no también por la alegría que contagias.

Un abrazo para una gran forera y, para los que tenemos la suerte de conocerte, muchísimo mejor persona.

Anti.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡ACEI, TUNA, amiga, tocaya!!*, *pero por favor....., lo secundamos totalmente a Ant.* *Acá no importa quién es primero, o segundo.* *¡Todos venimos a felicitar!*
*Demás está decir que cuando veo que ya has intervenido* (*mira, no digo interviniste, uso español de España )* *¡directamente ni entro, o entro sólo para molestarte un poco **!.*
* ¡¡FELICITACIONES!!*​*¡¡Por otros 1000, y 1000, y 1000!! *
** 
(Y acá hago toda la letra grande que quiero, y ¡de colores! )​**


----------



## anthodocheio

¡Qué bien lo dices Ant!
Así es.. Sabiduría y alegría, todo junto..

Aceituna, ¡muchas felicidades por llegar a los 1000 aportes! ¡Y por muchos más!


----------



## polli

* ¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES POR TUS 1000, ACEITUNA!*​Es un placer coincidir con vos por el foro.

Muchos saludos
Paula​​


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡Muchas* *felicitaciones* *Aceituna!!!*

*Un regalo para vos. ¡Y para que nunca te falte en casa!*

*Con cariño,*

*Fernita.*​


----------



## aceituna

​ 
*¡Chicos, qué ilusión! ¡Muchas, muchísimas gracias por felicitarme!*​ 
Ya me habéis sacado los colores... 

Normalmente en las páginas de _Congrats_ suelo tener un estilo muy _dududiano_... pero hoy no tengo más remedio que explayarme...

Lo primero de todo es que muchas gracias a vosotros, por hacer que el foro sea un lugar tan especial, donde me lo paso genial y disfruto un montón, tanto ofreciendo mi granito de arena, como recibiendo y admirando y aprendiendo de vuestras contribuciones.

Lo segundo es que os va a crecer la nariz como a Pinocho como sigáis hablando de mi sabiduría... adularme un poquito vale, pero sin pasarse... 

Lo tercero, vamos por partes:

*Anti:* gracias, gracias, gracias por haber abierto el hilo. Te ha quedado una felicitación de lo más maja, que lo sepas... Es verdad que he tardado en llegar, pero no te quejes tanto, que después de los mesecitos de inactividad he resurgido con fuerza... Sabes que me encanta coincidir contigo en el foro, y fuera del foro... Espero con impaciencia la próxima cañita (más copita, ¿no? ). Un besazo graaaaaaande.

*Inesita:* mi querida amiga. Gracias por los colorines, ¡me encantan! Eres una de las maravillas de este foro. Espero llegar algún día a los 9000 mensajes, y que sean al menos la mitad de valiosos que los tuyos. Un fuerte beso de Italia a Argentina.

*Cris:* otra exagerada, hablando de sabiduría... tú sí que sabes (y vaya si hablas bien español...) "Efgaristó" (¿es algo así, no?  pero no sé poner letras griegas...). Me gusta mucho cruzarme contigo en el foro. ¡Un besotote!

*Polli-Paula-Mafalda:* El placer es mío. Me encanta coincidir contigo, y además casi siempre estamos de acuerdo...  ¡Otro besazo que va al otro lado del Atlántico! 

*Fernita:* la amabilidad personalizada... ¡muchas gracias por el regalo! ¡delicioso! Últimamente no nos vemos mucho por aquí, espero que eso cambie... Tercer besito que se va a la Argentina, y una sonrisa grandota. 

*¡GRACIAS!*​


----------



## romarsan

ACEITUNA  GUAPA Y MILPOSTISTA

Un placer encontrarte por el foro

Besos
Rosalía​


----------



## Namarne

Caramba, aceituna, igual que en los posts, que ahora te me adelantas tú, que ahora me anticipo yo.  Juraría haberte visto hace poquísimo, hoy mismo, menos de 1.000 posts, ¡y al final llego tarde, para variar!  

Claro que yo pienso felicitarte lo mismo, y bien fuerte, a ver si llega hasta Turín (o hasta Madrid): 

*¡¡¡ FELICIDADES POR TUS PRIMEROS 1.000 POSTS !!!*​
¡¡...y que cumplas muchos mááás!! 

Pues eso, Felicidades de corazón, Inés. 
Un saludo afectuoso desde Barcelona, 
Jordi 
(¡Y gracias por tu buen humor!) 
EDIT: Ah, sí, y por tu sabiduría.


----------



## chics

¡Hala! Pensaba que llevabas muchos más... 
*Felicidades* y *gracias* por tus aportes.
Bienvenida al club de los milenarios.


----------



## UVA-Q

Muchas felicidades Inés, espero que ya no te ausentes, me encanta leer tus posts, siempre llenos de buen humor, y claro que de sabiduría también.






Para que nos compartas unas cuantas en los martinis de celebración 

Un cariñoso abrazo desde México!!!!!


----------



## aceituna

*Rosalía:* Me ha gustado lo de guapa, sí señor...  Muchas gracias por pasarte por aquí. Me ha costado llegar a milpostista... no llevo tu "superritmo forero". Un besico a Valencia.

*Jordi:* Qué puedo decir... sabes que eres responable de que ya haya llegado a los 1000... tanto intentar adelantarte es lo que tiene...  ¡Me encanta compartir mi inmensa sabiduría con gente tan estupenda! Un bacio tur_inés_ 

*Cris:* Pues sí, acabo de llegar al club de los milenarios... pero todavía me queda muuucho camino para llegar al de los "casiseismilenarios"!! Uf, no sé cómo lo hacéis. Gracias y besín. 

*Uva:* Muchas gracias por las aceitunas, ¡qué ricas están! Por supuesto que estás convidada a un martini para celebrarlo...  ¡Un muaaaaaccccccc fuerte a México!

*¡Sois unos soletes!*​


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

¡¡¡¡Inesita, carissima!!!! Como es bien sabido, en esta vida tiene mucha más importancia la calidad que la cantidad, pese a que muchos todavía no lo entiendan. Quizás has tardado en llegar a los mil, pero... ¡qué mil posts!

Siempre es una alegría coincidir contigo y leerte... Y ya no te digo verte 

Me encanta tenerte entre mis foreros madrileños preferidos y, a falta de AVE* , es muy bonito ver que hay personas que no dejan de tender puentes 

Así pues, mil besos catalanes a ti / mil petons catalans per a tu, carissima Nesita 


* Aquí los amigos argentinos igual se pierden... Se trata de un tren ficticio o utópico, que en teoría debería unir las ciudades de Madrid y Barcelona en muy poquito tiempo de viaje...


----------



## bb008

*¡FELICIDADES ACEITUNITA!*

*1.000 aceitunitas para tí y muchas más para que aumente puedas hacer un gran aceitunero y que luego llegues a un buen aceite de oliva...*​


----------



## irene.acler

*Ahora te vemos también en el foro Italiano-Español, ¡y es un placer tener a una persona como tú entre nosotros!*

*Muchas felicitaciones, aceituna *


----------



## lazarus1907

¿Por qué la llamarán aceituna? Habrá que salir un día de copas y rascarse el coco para intentar averiguarlo, digo yo...

En cualquier caso, hago acto de presencia para congratular a una de las personas más agradables y bienintencionadas de este foro.

¡Enhorabuena, y que no sea la última vez que te vemos por aquí!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hola aceituna! ¡Felicidadesssssss!

Me da mucho gusto por ti el que hayas alcanzado este hito tan importante, ¡ya eres milenaria! Espero que estés disfrutando el participar y ayudarnos a todos en los foros, y que nos permitas disfrutar por mucho más tiempo de tus contribuciones.

¡Hip! ¡hip! ¡hurra!

Erasmo.


----------



## aceituna

*Montse:* ¡Guapísima! Entre que el AVE no despega y yo ando siempre desperdigada, está difícil la cosa... menos mal que las nuevas tecnologías me permiten mandarte un e-beso (e-peton) así de graaaaannnnnndddddeeeeee.  ¡Y nos vemos dentro de ná!

*Bb:* La forera más alegre de WR. Espero que estés como una uva, majísima. ¡Un besote a Venezuela! 

*Irene:* Cara, me encanta pasar por el foro de italiano, hay un gran ambiente. Lo malo es que todavía non riesco a parlare... speriamo che migliori...  Grazie mille e un grande bacio a Trento!

*Lazarus:* gran maestro muchas gracias! me alegra mucho de que me has felicitado tan espontaneamente. han habido tántas dudas mias de gramatica qué me les has resuelto! sobretodo de el subjunctivo. es un honor q pasastes x aqui. gracias denuevo..

*Erasmo:* ¡Muchas gracias por la tarta! Me ha costado apagar las mil velitas (uffff), pero estaba muy rica.  Es un placer coincidir contigo en el foro. ¡Besitos desde Italia!

*¡Qué amiguitos más majisisisísimos tengo!*
Inés**​


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lo bueno, si escaso, mil veces bueno.
Lamento no compartir más tiempo contigo y con todas estas encantadoras criaturas.


----------



## El Patillas

Enhorabuena y saludos desde Suecia!!

Espero que sigas ayudándome con este idioma de maravilla

FELICIDADES!


----------



## krolaina

*¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES NESI!!!!

*Resulta que un pajarito mediterráneo (quién será seráááááá) me ha echado una bronquilla hace un ratito: "ehh, que Inés ha llegado a los mil, todo el mundo está felicitando, qué haces que no entras?". Así que entro sólo y exclusivamente para felicitar a una de las personas más maravillosas que he conocido (lo siento chicos, yo he disfrutado de más birras con ella que vosotros). 

(A todo esto, entre tú y yo... que lujo que la pequeña hormiga te haya abierto un hilo y qué laaaaaargo, no? llevaría un par de cañas ya? ).

Ah Lazarus! es que la nena tiene un saque con el martini...! de ahí lo de aceituna eh pillina? (me estoy acordando de cierto abanico en estos momentos...jaja).

Enhorabuena no sólo por tus primeros mil, también por ser la persona que eres. Se te quiere Nesi.

Tanti bacini! A presto (prestissimo!). Che voglia di vederti! (con copa, con copa)
​


----------



## Dudu678

Y yo que ni me entero. Veamos... ¿cómo es que has metido el turbo de esta forma?

Me extendería más, pero tengo una reputación que mantener.

Felicitaciones.


----------



## aceituna

*Víctor:* ¡Tú sí que eres encantador! Es una pena que no coincidamos más. Muchas gracias por tu felicitación, es todo un honor. ¡Un beso! 

*Elpa:* Felicidades a ti por lo bien que hablas el español... Seguiremos discutiendo sobre los subjuntivos en el foro de gramática, ¿eh? Así aprendo yo también.  Un besote a Malmö. (¿¿Por qué han quitado la línea Madrid-Malmö de Ryanair??)

*Carol-Kroli-CC:* Queridísima, no te esperaba por aquí hasta dentro de unos días... (¡gracias, pajarillo mediterráneo!)  Pues ya ves, qué lujo de hilo tengo, estoy mú contentísima. Ya sabes que te quiero un montón, eres una gran AMIGA así en mayúsculas. Y qué guay que en menos de una semana nos vamos de fiestaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!  Un kilo de besotes. 

Pero te tengo que comentar una cosilla...



			
				krolaina said:
			
		

> (me estoy acordando de cierto abanico en estos momentos...jaja).


Me parece muy, muy insensible por tu parte reírte de esa forma de un episodio tan desgraciado y tan doloroso para mí. Aún no he superado la pérdida... buaaaaaaaa. Eres cruel. 

*Dudu:* Si te hubieras extendido más, me habría preocupado por tu salud. Gracias por pasar por aquí aun estando tan ocupado... ¿o ya has terminado? En cualquier caso, espero que haya ido bien la cosa. Y que vuelvas por el foro, que te echamos de menos. Ci vediamo prestissimo! Baci! 

*¡Muchas gracias, guapetones!*​


----------



## Silvia10975

*Complimenti!!! E grazie per la tua **preziosa **partecipazione *
Sono un po' in ritardo, li accetti lo stesso? 
Silvia.


----------



## aceituna

*Silvia:* Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena...  (Además, más tarde llego yo para contestarte...). ¡¡Me siento importante, porque una Señora Moderadora me ha felicitado!! Aprovecho para decirte que me encanta tu nuevo avatar, è molto carino.  Grazie tante per i complimenti! Un bacione,
Inés


----------



## alacant

Aceitunita!

Enhorabuena para tus 1.000 amables y sabíos posts, y que sean muchos más!!!

Abrazos, Alacant


----------



## valdo

Hola, Aceituna
¡Muchas felicidades por llegar a los 1000 aportes! 
Me has ayudado mucho con tus aportaciones y espero que vayas a hacerlo en lo venidero....

Saludos,

Valdo (uno de los más grandes preguntones del foro......)


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Vaya, que últimamente ni me entero de como pasa el tiempo -tampoco es que antes lo hiciera pero en fin...- disculpa si llego un pelo tarde. Bien, enhorabuena Aceituna por estos mil aportes con que nos has deleitado.

Un abrazo.

RIU


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Amiga Inés...
Que tarde verdad? pero bueno igual no podía dejar de pasar a darte un abrazo, y felicitarte por esos aportes tan oportunos e inteligentes...

Siempre es bueno encontrarse con personas como tu en el camino...incluso en este camino del WR....

Saludos
Rosangelus


----------



## Kibramoa

Mil felicidades por tu postiversario.
Por los siguientes 10,000


----------



## aceituna

*Janice:* Muchas gracias por la felicitación. Espero que sigamos coincidiendo en el foro, ¡y que sigas volando alto!  Un beso.

*Valdo:* Encantada de poder echar una mano (aunque con los chilenismos, aprendo yo de ti...). Sigue así de preguntón.  ¡Un besote a Letonia!

*Riu:* ¡Por supuesto que llegas a tiempo! Eso sí, ten cuidado, que dentro de ná de adelanto en el número de posts!  Petons.

*Rosa:* Me encanta encontrarte en el foro, y bromear contigo, y charlar (ahora que no me oyen los moderadores...). Un besazo grande a Venezuela.

*Kibra:* Gracias por la tarta, y por las diez mil cervezas... no voy a poder beberlas todas yo, así que: ¡¡estáis todos invitados!!  Muchos besos.

*¡Muchas gracias a todos, os quiero!*​


----------



## Cubanboy

*Hola. Aceituna. Muchas felicidades por tus 1106 posts y muchas felicidades también en el día del amor. No coincido mucho contigo en los foros, pero te he visto crecer y me gustaría compartir contigo para aprender juntos.
Mucha suerte, muchas flores y muchos besos en este día.
Saludos.
CB.*


----------



## Laztana

Felicidades Aceituna 
llego tarde, muy tarde...como siempre. Es un placer encontrarte por el foro, siempre estás de buen humor ¿cuál es tu truco? ¿no serán los martinis esos de los he oído hablar? . Me parece que va a ser tu salero natural .


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Querida Aceituna,

Es verdad que llegué tarde pero lo importante es felicitarte por esos 1000 posts maravillosos en los que brindas ayuda a quienes la necesitan (especialmente yo...)Me alegra leerte porque, como Laztana ya ha dicho, siempre eres de buen humor.

¡Cuídate mi amiga!
Te mando un beso desde aquí


----------



## Eugin

Upss!!! Mira de lo que me perdí (casi!!!!!!) 

¡Muchas felicitaciones, Ine!!!! 
Ahora a tomarnos un descanso y ¡luego a seguir "posteando" con tu humor y buena onda de todos los días!!!  Qué te parece un lugar como éste, en el sur de Argentina para recargar las pilas?   Nada mal, ¿no? 

¡Gracias por tu presencia entre nosotros!!!

Abrazote


----------



## aceituna

*¡Hooooooola!*
​ 
Imperdonable el retraso con el que llego para agradeceros las felicitaciones... (es que he estado de viaje...) Pero ya estoy aquí y no puedo por menos que decir:

*¡Gracias, gracias, gracias!*​ 
*Cubanboy:* Muchas flores y besos para ti también, y aunque ya no sea día 14, que tengas un feliz día del amor hoy y todos los días. 

*Laztana:* Eskerrik asko! Psé, yo no tengo la culpa de que sólo pongan una aceituna con cada martini... así claro, para poder tomarse un platito de olivas pues...  Un besico a Aquisgrán!

*Crisitina:* Muchas gracias, eres una de las foreras más simpáticas y agradables del foro, es un placer leerte. Muchos besos desde Italia!

*Eugin:* Querida, no sabés cuánto me gustaría estar en este momento relajándome en el Perito... ¡ay!, ¡algún día llegará!!! Un besazo a Bs As


----------



## María Madrid

Felicidades (tardías) por esos primeros mil, que espero que se multipliquen por muchos más. Un abrazo!


----------



## aceituna

*María:* Gracias tardías, y a ver si llego a los 4697 que tienes tú ahora...  Un beso!!


----------

